# First Sig



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I was bored earlier today so I got some editing software and made my first sig. You can tell a beginner made it.:dunno:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I can't, that's a pretty good sig man.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

It's better than anything I'm capable of making. The only problem I see is that it's a little hard to read the text.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

GMW said:


> I can't, that's a pretty good sig man.


Thanks, to bad I can't use it yet. 



sove said:


> It's better than anything I'm capable of making. The only problem I see is that it's a little hard to read the text.


Yea I think the text might be too bright.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pretty good for a first attempt bro. Keep trying and making new sigs and you will eventually get the hang of it.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried a shogun sig. Same kind of style I guess.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i really like the shogun one.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a bas sig, I didn't put any text in this one yet.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

The pictures all look great. What I can't figure out is why the text is hard to read. It's probably something that someone in graphic design could explain, but I have no clue. 

I love the bas sig. Too bad I'm not a... **** it... I might as well sign up.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

There. I'm a Lifetime member!!!! This is by FAR the best mma forum. Now... I just need a graphic sig.

Want some more practice making sigs???? I'd love to have a KJ Noons, City Boxing sig. If you make me one I'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

sove said:


> There. I'm a Lifetime member!!!! This is by FAR the best mma forum. Now... I just need a graphic sig.
> 
> Want some more practice making sigs???? I'd love to have a KJ Noons, City Boxing sig. If you make me one I'll be eternally grateful!


If you have any pics you want post them and then I'll try it out, I'm not guaranteeing anything. I need to become a member.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

sove said:


> What I can't figure out is why the text is hard to read.


I don't know it seems like when I'm making it it looks alright but when I post it kind of gets blurred or something.


Made a bas avatar


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Made a danzig sig for someone on a different forum.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Nosbig said:


> If you have any pics you want post them and then I'll try it out, I'm not guaranteeing anything. I need to become a member.


For some reason City Boxing doesn't have pictures of him bloodying up Diaz... I'm still looking.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

The Danzig sig is pretty cool.

The avatar looks great.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

i used to have one that Trey made, it was the shizznit! too bad gif's aren't allowd anymore, i did my best to get that sig.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.The reason most of these sigs don't have text is because I made them for people on other forums and they wanted their name on the sigs so I put them on here before I put any text in. I just got photoshop cs3 extended it's the best version of photoshop (I think) but so far I have absolutely *no* idea how to use it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The Danzig one isn't bad. I only have CS2 so CS3 is even better. The avatar is good too. If you want any help, I'll help you however I can but it seems like your picking things up fairly quickly.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'll toy around with photoshop tomorrow see if I can do anything.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'll put together a Resource thread. So, when I do, you can check it out.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Made a Hendo sig (not with photoshop)


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Made a forrest sig, the text is photoshop.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

you guys got some good looking sigs. I'll come post mine when I get around to making one.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Dude the Forrest one is killah!


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

